# samba - share zpool or mountpoint?



## blazingice (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a second zpool called data that is mounted at /usr/home/USERNAME/data. I am setting _S_amba in order to share it with _a_ few _W_indows machines using the same username.

I can share it in two different ways in smb.conf:


zpool path = data
mountpoint path = /usr/home/USERNAME/data

Is there a preferable way to do this? What is the benefit of sharing a whole pool or filesystem compared to sharing only the mountpoint?

Thanks


----------

